

This week in startups: Episode 1 - hwijaya
http://thisweekinstartups.com/2009/05/twist-episode-01/

======
ctingom
In my humble opinion, watching an interview by Charlie Rose is a better use of
time.

~~~
chaosmachine
I thought it would be pretty bad based on the first few minutes, but Brian
Alvey saves it. He talks about a lot of really interesting stuff (CMS
technology, project management..)

------
ralph
Skip at least the first five minutes. There's zero content. I gave up watching
then so YMMV on the sixth minute onwards.

